# Putting MAC in the fridge ?



## Civies (Aug 6, 2009)

So my AC broke in the middle of summer ...... BOOHOO ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I noticed that my CCB was kind of melting .. it's getting liquidy and gross . I was being all upset over the phone with my boyfriend and he casually says "Why don't you put it in the fridge?"

It makes sense to be able to put it in the fridge since I carry my CCB with me outside when it's winter (-20C) which is colder than the fridge and it survives, but I just wanted to make sure with you ladies !

So is it okay for me to put my CCB and cream foundations in the fridge ?


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 6, 2009)

lol dont u hate it when they make a catastrophe look like a walk in the park??

I think its actually recommended that u keep some products in the fridge...just keep them at the bottom so they dont freeze!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a tiny dorm fridge that I keep all my l/s and CCB bu's in...although my house is always freezing most times....


----------



## User38 (Aug 6, 2009)

I always keep my lg's and lippies in the refrigerator.. it keeps them fresh and let's them last longer


----------



## Civies (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_lol dont u hate it when they make a catastrophe look like a walk in the park??
_

 
Haha exactly ! They say stuff we never even thought about and they say it so casually .. 

Okay thanks ladies ! I'm going to do that right now


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 8, 2009)

....


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, I never even thought of doing this!  I have tons of l/g's and CCBs, and I always worry they'll go bad before I use them.  My CCBs often have "sweat" on the surface, which creeps me out, and in the summer it gets really hot in my apartment.

I have a project for this afternoon now!


----------



## nico (Aug 10, 2009)

I keep some of my lipsticks and cream blushes in the fridge.But I didn't know it was okey to put lipglasses in the fridge,too. I'm relieved now


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

I put my cream products and cleanser in the fridge! It really helps keep them from melting or me knocking them off the counter lol!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

i put a lot of stuff in the fridge, even nail polishes sometimes.. i do put them in tubber ware containers first though.


----------

